# Need to update parts on computer and need some help



## Enalia (Jan 6, 2011)

Friends family got me a new computer, and I've come across some... Issues. (That I stupidly found after I did a 28 hour, 33 dollar download of a game) I actually came here because I found a post very similar to my problem on here, but it was over 2 years old, so I'm not sure how much of the info is up to date.

------------------
System Information
------------------
Time of this report: 1/6/2011, 07:22:55
Machine name: SPARTANHERO
Operating System: Windows Vista™ Home Premium (6.0, Build 6002) Service Pack 2 (6002.vistasp2_gdr.100608-0458)
Language: English (Regional Setting: English)
System Manufacturer: HP-Pavilion
System Model: GG758AV-ABA s3100y
BIOS: Phoenix - AwardBIOS v6.00PG
Processor: Genuine Intel(R) CPU 2140 @ 1.60GHz (2 CPUs), ~1.6GHz
Memory: 1014MB RAM
Page File: 1475MB used, 816MB available
Windows Dir: C:\Windows
DirectX Version: DirectX 11
DX Setup Parameters: Not found
DxDiag Version: 7.00.6002.18107 32bit Unicode
---------------
Display Devices
---------------
Card name: Intel(R) 82945G Express Chipset Family
Manufacturer: Intel Corporation
Chip type: Intel(R) 82945G Express Chipset Family
DAC type: Internal
Device Key: Enum\PCI\VEN_8086&DEV_2772&SUBSYS_2A53103C&REV_02
Display Memory: 251 MB
Dedicated Memory: 0 MB
Shared Memory: 251 MB
Current Mode: 1280 x 1024 (32 bit) (60Hz)
Monitor: Generic PnP Monitor
Driver Name: igdumd32.dll
Driver Version: 7.14.0010.1504 (English)
DDI Version: 9Ex
BGRA Supported: Yes
Driver Attributes: Final Retail
Driver Date/Size: 6/18/2008 20:38:24, 3305472 bytes
WHQL Logo'd: Yes
WHQL Date Stamp: 
Device Identifier: {D7B78E66-6432-11CF-6C76-590AA3C2CA35}
Vendor ID: 0x8086
Device ID: 0x2772
SubSys ID: 0x2A53103C
Revision ID: 0x0002
Revision ID: 0x0002
Video Accel: ModeMPEG2_A ModeMPEG2_C

So very obviously, I need a video card. But I want, very badly, to do this right. I don't want to run out and buy a card only to find out it's not gonna work for a variety of reasons. I am aware that I need a new power source (Only 180W) and I need to upgrade my RAM. My main issue is with the card. I have no idea how to select a card, or know if it's gonna work.

The other problem, is I'm hearing a lot of, "Slimline case is too small to house a decent card and power source." I still have my old computer, and it's box was... Large.... So I have somewhere to house everything, but I have no freaking idea how. (Though then again. The old box doesn't have the same amount of USB ports, nor the memory card slots. *groans* Okay, maybe I will need help finding a new case as well.)

Pretty much, I want to use this for gaming. My goal is Dragon Age: Origins. Money is a painful subject for me, but at this point, I'm trying to be realistic. I'm a gamer, so I'm gonna have to throw in more than I would like to even think about on a card, particularly if I don't wanna have to go through this again soon. I would like to keep it cheaper than being able to buy another computer though. I'm hoping to keep it in the 100-200 dollar range.

I will take any tips I can get, particularly about switching things. (I would sorta like to do it myself, but I know little to nothing. If I must, I will go for help, but... Err. Gotta learn somewhere?) But yes. Even if just info on a good card, specifically one that this computer can use, and that can handle running DA:O without too much of an issue please.


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

You will definitely want to use a larger case, more RAM and a PSU to power a dedicated GPU.
We suggest a minimum 550W quality brand unit for any PCI-E GPU.
$200 will be cutting it pretty close. I don't game so I can't suggest a suitable GPU for that game.


----------



## Enalia (Jan 6, 2011)

Okay. Yeah. I was looking some more, and am aware 200 is gonna be cutting things close considering everything I need. But, I am willing. Gonna make this work! Thank you very much. Right now, it all comes down to help finding specs so I know how much I'm gonna need. I wont be able to do this for a couple months.

Luckily, this means time to get all the help I can get. I mess this up and I will be kicking myself for years.


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

Example-This GPU should run about any game: SAPPHIRE 5770 $130: http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16814102873

PSU- CORSAIR 750TX $110: http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16817139006


RAM- G.SKILL 2GB (2 x 1GB) DDR2 800 ("IF" the Mobo can use DDR2800) $40: http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16820231098

G.SKILL 2GB (2 x 1GB) DDR2 667 $34: http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16820231108


----------



## Enalia (Jan 6, 2011)

I think I'm in love. And the price isn't hurting as much as I was fearing. At all.

Curious though. Should I go ahead and look into getting a better CPU? (I know that for the main game I'm aiming for at the moment, mine just makes the cut.) And if so, considering it does meet bare minimum requirements, would I be able to put it off till a later date, so as to put the case, GPU and all of that into motion at an earlier date.


----------



## gcavan (Aug 13, 2009)

This should be your motherboard. Confirm by looking at the model number near the memory slots. It supports Core 2 duo E4000 (to E4300) and E6000 (to E6700) cpu's and memory up to DDR2-667.

Asus IPILP-AR (HP codename Locktite-GL8E)

Dragon Age:Origins isn't real demanding of graphics, but it does like a quad CPU. To give some idea, I play DA:O on this computer (at left). At mid settings (~40 fps) the 7750 cpu (2.7GHz at stock) will run at 100% on both cores and will show some stutter in big fights. I can get 20-25 fps tops at high settings.


----------



## Enalia (Jan 6, 2011)

Yeah. That's my motherboard. So no quad core for me. Hmm. I wasn't expecting to be running the game on high settings, figured I'd be pretty low.


----------



## Enalia (Jan 6, 2011)

Actually, while I'm looking at all of this. The example video card that Tyree showed me. Showing off my lack of knowledge here, it says PCI Express 2.0 x16

Can my computer support that? Or does it have to be PCI E x16 specifically? (I figure this is a good question to ask before I start making plans *cough*)


----------



## mbolinao (Feb 24, 2011)

Enalia said:


> Friends family got me a new computer, and I've come across some... Issues. (That I stupidly found after I did a 28 hour, 33 dollar download of a game) I actually came here because I found a post very similar to my problem on here, but it was over 2 years old, so I'm not sure how much of the info is up to date.
> 
> ------------------
> System Information
> ...


I am using HP Slimline s3180d with windows vista home premium. initially with on board video and 1gb mem.
I upgraded mem to 2gb and bought ATI Radeon HD 4350 (512MB). Its a card that fits slim line pc's like mine. I did not change power supply and its running ok im playing Resident Evil 5 with good graphics. Im planning to upgrade to GeForce GT 430 1GB but im still doing research if it will run ok on my mother board.


----------

